# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  máy khoan búa pin

## ohoh005

ai sài máy khoan này rồi cho cái đánh giá khách quan dc ko ah, em đang tính mua em này mà ko bit sài dc ko ?
Máy khoan động lực pin Stanley SCH 20C2

----------

